# Sailboat Day Rental - Chesapeake



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Can you suggest sources on the Chesapeake Bay, Northern Maryland, for renting sailboats for day sailing? 

I''m most interested in 20-30 ft. boats since I''m procrastinating until later in the season to buy a MacGregor 26X or it''s replacement model. Renting or crewing should provide useful experience in the mean time.

I would also like to crew but am only available a couple times a month and only on weekends. I suspect rental is more likely.

I used to have a South Coast but that was 10 years ago. I don''t trust my Snark on the Bay.

Oh, last year Mariotte in Annapolis had a 20'' cat rigged boat (not Catamaran) and some electric motor boats for rent. $170/8hrs. I plan to rent that but want more variety.


----------

